# Need help buying a 17 inch xp laptop



## Viveck (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, please advice / recommend a laptop which has xp installed / installable and has xp driver support. Need a 17 incher since a couple of my software need the same, thanks

I have Dell 1558 but xp is not possible...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

Fill it
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...ionnaire-laptop-netbook-purchase-queries.html


----------



## Viveck (Jan 13, 2012)

General Questions

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

Not specific, between rs. 50k to 100k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info). -india / Mumbai - want to buy locally from india

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell 
b. Dislike: Hp 


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Office work+ using certain software which run on xp only...

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both? - both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games? - no

8) How many hours of battery life do you need? - doesn't matter, will be mostly plugged in...

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

No

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

Windows xp

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

Keep in mind screen size in conjunction with resolution will play a large role in overall viewing comfort level. Everyone is different. Some like really small text, while others like their text big and easy to

17 inch / resolution not a criteria...


----------



## Viveck (Jan 14, 2012)

My god not a suggestion even after questionnaire, only forum (out of 5) which made me answer a questionaire, complete waste of time coming here...


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Jan 15, 2012)

EVER tried windows xp mode on windows 7 (GOOGLE it) ...try ur programs with that on ur current laptop ..if everything works fine then tell me, ill suggest some nice models....otherwise u will have to be stuck with it ...no other option i guess..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2012)

Viveck said:


> My god not a suggestion even after questionnaire, only forum (out of 5) which made me answer a questionaire, complete waste of time coming here...



extremely sorry for late reply. look for dell xps 17. I recommend this config-




> Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
> 2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM processor 2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz
> McAfee(R) Security Center - 30 Days Trial Version
> 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 4GB)
> ...


 85k for this

Dell XPS 17 Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2012)

smartyrohan12 said:


> EVER tried windows xp mode on windows 7 (GOOGLE it) ...try ur programs with that on ur current laptop ..if everything works fine then tell me, ill suggest some nice models....otherwise u will have to be stuck with it ...no other option i guess..



Windows XP Mode not available in all Win 7 Variant, only for Professional/Enterprise/Ultimate.  

To the TS, use any VM software to install XP in your existing OS.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 15, 2012)

My vote also goes to Dell XPS 17


----------



## Viveck (Jan 16, 2012)

I checked the dos but it only states windows 7, xp is not mentioned ?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 16, 2012)

HP Pavilion DV7 Series DV7-6010TX Laptop With Dedicated Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

must run windows XP, not tried.

its not in stock on flipkart but you can get at local dealer for 45k

you dont need XPS for all these simple jobs.


----------



## Viveck (Jan 17, 2012)

Need to be sure, can't take a chance, can anyone confirm the Hp runs on xp too... ?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

First a series of questions....then suggestion for XPS 17 to run XP!!!
You guys are genious!
@o.p, enough time has been wasted on it.
Go buy some cheap a#s c2d 15.6 inch Dell Vostro without o.s and install whatever stone aged o.s you want,if you do not even know how to use a Virtual machine.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

For DV7,it is a bad laptop and you WILL NOT GET OFFICIAL XP DRIVERS from hp.

Now do not ask the same thing over and over again.
You will not get any answer.

Only business grade laptops with out o.s still get driver support from a few very kind manufacturer(read Dell,Lenovo)


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> First a series of questions....then suggestion for XPS 17 to run XP!!!
> You guys are genious!
> @o.p, enough time has been wasted on it.
> Go buy some cheap a#s c2d 15.6 inch Dell Vostro without o.s and install whatever stone aged o.s you want,if you do not even know how to use a Virtual machine.



LoL, very LOUD

and yes we are genious for sure(laughing again).


----------



## red dragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry,I did not mean to be rude.

Me not even remotely a geek(as a matter of fact just a stupid doctor!! You can imagine my level of noobness!)
But even I know these simple basic things.

Who does even buy a 17 inch laptop these days and that too run xp?
And someone with more than a thousand posts suggests a xps17!!

Anyways,sorry if I offended anyone.
Please carry on with your xp laptop discussion.

BTW op has this topic posted in atleast 2 other forums and normal folks everywhere suggested VM.
Somehow,he is still not convinced.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Sorry,I did not mean to be rude.
> 
> Me not even remotely a geek(as a matter of fact just a stupid doctor!! You can imagine my level of noobness!)


off topic//
besides op got his answers
you, doc??


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, surprised? 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

red dragon said:


> And someone with more than a thousand posts suggests a xps17!!



 I can't help myself stop laughing.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Yes,could not help myself.
It is really pathetic!!Actually more than 4000 posts!!

If I start a thread stating I want a light weight business laptop for MS office,browsing and occasional movie/music,no gaming..

Guess,what will be the first post?
Please fill in the appropriate blah..blahh..blahh...so that we can help you.

So I will fill the long questionaire and hope for some suggestion..

The first suggestion will surely be DV6,I am having it..i game on it 24*7..it runs at 0 degrees...blah..blah

Second will be,
dv6 is a toaster buy a dell xps...I broke my Dell 10 times..Dell replaced it everytime.

Some wise as$ will now will chip in with,
Asus is the best..it gives i7 plus 8GB of graphics for 20k,buy it eyes closed...!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

red dragon said:


> ^^ Yes,could not help myself.
> It is really pathetic!!Actually more than 4000 posts!!
> 
> If I start a thread stating I want a light weight business laptop for MS office,browsing and occasional movie/music,no gaming..
> ...



OMG  hahaha 

You have hit just right _there_. 

I totally agree with you. There are some "copycat" posters which just increase their count of posts, not knowledge.


----------



## Viveck (Jan 22, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Sorry,I did not mean to be rude.
> 
> Me not even remotely a geek(as a matter of fact just a stupid doctor!! You can imagine my level of noobness!)
> But even I know these simple basic things.
> ...



Actually it's for my dad & 17 inch cause he can't read well due to old age, he travels once or twice and need the laptop for that reason... That answer your question who does buy a 17... ?

Also win 7 hogs memory, I have 8 gigs and still can run more things easily without lag on a normal xp (with 4 gb) than a virtual one, how about that ?

I have a software of stocks which I need to load a months data, with win7 it just barely loads, with xp I run the program flawlessly, withfirefox running 50/60 tabs + oe ++ so that answers your wise crack about... I am not tech savvy, I know not about vm and I can wait for my laptop but my dads one knocked so instead of trial and error about vm I thought of posting at more places to get answers faster, any more wise cracks need answers ?


----------



## Viveck (Jan 22, 2012)

Also if u know the same question is being asked in diff forums why bother, just ignore and mind your own business, do you think everyone visits all the forums all the time, I needed more opinions thus the multiple queries that that too on diff forums is hurting you much I gues...


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2012)

I know some guys asked irrelevant question.These guys instead of just giving their suggestions are just lost behind what other people think and they are after the life of people whose suggestions doesn't match with their suggestions/thinking.
Anyways don't want to dig out more things,but I am really sorry from their side.
So I hope you have got the answer.
But always keep in mind that a 17" laptop specially dell xps will weight a lot and will be difficult for your dad to carry around so don't forget to buy a trolley backpack for him with that. 

And if  you think that Windows 7 will take a lot of time to load data then I don't think you need to worry about that.Just get a lappy with i7 processor with good amount of ram as you said 8GB will be good enough( even dell gives an option for 12GB but I don't think it is necessary) and replace your hard disk with a Solid State Hard Disk and with win 7 it work flawlessly and you surely will not face any issue while loading any kind of thing/data


----------



## red dragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Get one thing straight son! 
You WILL NOT find a single 17inch consumer laptop which will get driver support from the manufacturer. 

If your Windows stutters with 8GB of RAM, something is terribly wrong either with you or the laptop! 

My sincere advice would be, buy a c2d 15 inch vostro and install xp in it. 
17 inch laptops are not even easily transportable let alone portable.


----------



## Viveck (Jan 24, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I know some guys asked irrelevant question.These guys instead of just giving their suggestions are just lost behind what other people think and they are after the life of people whose suggestions doesn't match with their suggestions/thinking.
> Anyways don't want to dig out more things,but I am really sorry from their side.
> So I hope you have got the answer.
> But always keep in mind that a 17" laptop specially dell xps will weight a lot and will be difficult for your dad to carry around so don't forget to buy a trolley backpack for him with that.
> ...



Thanks a lot aroraanant, appreciate it... Will keep in mind the same...


----------

